

The Django community in 2009  - kasunh
http://jacobian.org/writing/circles-of-django/

======
zain
Your link is pointing to the article from 2007. Here's the followup he wrote
yesterday titled "The Django community in 2009"
<http://jacobian.org/writing/django-community-2009/>

~~~
timf
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=927621>

------
kgrin
Title is incorrect - the post is dated March 22, 2007 (which, in some ways,
makes it more interesting).

------
kasunh
oops, sorry. Had submitted the wrong article. Thanks for correcting it.

